# Bee Vac Help



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Cut da switch on :lpf:

You shoulda had Chuck help :banana:


----------



## Beelang (Jul 9, 2009)

I use the smallest shop vac you can buy, 1 1/4 HP I believe and still have way to much suction. You are probably losing it through air leakage. It's hard to tell from the pics is the top of your vac plexi or glass to seal it off?


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

I have one of Iddee's boxes as well but I have 1.25 inch hoses on both ends. I bought adapters to fit the box and an extra hose, it seems to work just fine. I have a 2.5 hp vac. So maybe just get the smaller hose for the suction end. Don't think you need a bigger vac.
LOL I was typing and running out to the barn when the others were posting so I had to edit lol 
THat SW comment was funny, I think you would have found leaks and closed up the vent suction control holes. Yea that sw comment is funny.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

honeyman46408 said:


> Cut da switch on :lpf:
> 
> You shoulda had Chuck help :banana:


That was the problem. I forgot to turn it on. 



Beelang said:


> I use the smallest shop vac you can buy, 1 1/4 HP I believe and still have way to much suction. You are probably losing it through air leakage. It's hard to tell from the pics is the top of your vac plexi or glass to seal it off?





Ski said:


> I have a 2.5 hp vac. So maybe just get the smaller hose for the suction end. Don't think you need a bigger vac.
> LOL I was typing and running out to the barn when the others were posting so I had to edit lol
> THat SW comment was funny, I think you would have found leaks and closed up the vent suction control holes. Yea that sw comment is funny.


Mine has a migratory lid screwed down. I am going to caulk it all up real good and see what happens.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Judging from the specs on the vac pictured, you should have plenty of suction. I built mine using a $20 mini shop vac and used a package bee box for the inside box. I cant leave the gate fully closed or it sucks too hard. hose diameter is 2 1/2"


----------



## raosmun (Sep 10, 2009)

Size of the hose makes little difference, as to vaccum. Too small bang the bees up a bit.

Just fire up your smoker, buff smoke around the joints (connections), the box, etc. and see were you need to seal. 

I built one (modified Bushkill Bee Vac). Used an old Hoover household vac. for parts with a variable speed motor mounted on the top woodware. For seals - between woodware- closed cell glued back window foam.

Hope this helps.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

You might try weather striping where the boxes go together. The foam kind.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

raosmun said:


> Just fire up your smoker, buff smoke around the joints (connections), the box, etc. and see were you need to seal.


Got it fixed. I filled it with smoke and closed it up. Had all kinds of leaks. What caulk didn't seal. Duct tape did. I love duct tape. 

I tested it on some small leaves and it sucked them up no problem. I put out an open feeder in my back yard with some HBH in it. Should have plenty of bees (not mine) to suck up tomorrow to give it the real test. 

Thanks for the help guys!!


----------

